#      (7) >   >  ,  , ,  >     .     .

## Seret

*   .    * 


: 
 : 
 : 1184!
: 265x201x61 .
: 450 .

:     - ,    .          ,   : , , , , ,  ,  -       .          .        200 ,    ,    ,      .    ,     ,         ,              .
   ,             .        ,         ,    .               .    ,    ,       .

----------

